# EM-U 0404 USB Calibration



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I just bought an EM-U 0404 USB sound card and I'm trying to calibrate it.

Does someone have a calibration file that I could use to check against my results?

Also: how did you calibrate your unit and which results (levels) did you obtain? I'm thinking of using a simple loop from my main out to the Mic/Hi-Z/Line A input.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I attach the calibration file I got from my results. Maybe someone could check it against his/her own setup and cal file?







Note: I know that the x limits are incorrect but I want to show the entire curve.

For info, the levels are:
1) Main output: between 11 and 12 (o'clock)
2) A Line input: around 2 o'clock


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Does someone have a calibration file that I could use to check against my results?


Yeah, you do. 

After soundcard calibration, you leave the short loopback cable connected from line-out to line-in and do a full range measure of the cable (with the new soundcard cal loaded and no microphone cal loaded).

The result will of course be a perfect flat line (if your soundcard cal is correct).

brucek


----------

